# Got my Buckling!



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

I got Pistachio yesterday evening and brought him home 4 hours before Urbi kidded! So we went from 2 goats to FIVE goats in 4 hours!! Hahaha

This is Stachie:

















He's got awesome genetics, he's 7 weeks old (so I'm bottle feeding twice a day for the next week). I'm super excited for the future kids he'll produce


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations! I am glad you decided on him- he is beautiful!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Stachie on his self-guided tour of the house!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

CUTE! where is he from?


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

He is from Ironwood Ranch in Tucson, AZ. They have two doelings still available, and one buckling (whose dam put out 1335 lbs of milk in 2009) also. Here's their site: http://ironwoodranch.weebly.com/for-sale.html

The whole family is super sweet and helpful! I highly recommend them if you're looking for some great genetics and friendly people.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

WOW WOW WOW- I just saw your bucklings dam- she is very impressive. Nice find!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

He is gorgeous!! congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!*

WOW....What a gorgeous mama he has!! See...it's not always the "big name" breeders that can have beautiful nigies, you are very lucky to have found them. :wink: He and your newest little girls will make some gorgeous kids for you next year!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

What a nice buckling and really nice lines!! Congrats!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, yes I'm VERYYYYYY happy to have found this breeder. They do line appraisals, Milk tests, shows, and are super attentive. I love him very much! (He's enjoying inside privileges)


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats-love, love his coloring! :stars:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks! I am really partial, but I too love his coloring :laugh:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! He's a beauty! Where in AZ are you? I'm in Desert Hills, north of Phx.

Deb Mc


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

DebMc said:


> Congrats! He's a beauty! Where in AZ are you? I'm in Desert Hills, north of Phx.
> 
> Deb Mc


We're in East Mesa


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I can't get over how cute he is!!!! You must be in love!!! :lovey:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh yes  He has a pimped out kennel of pine shavings and fresh alfalfa, and gets two bottle feedings a day 

He sleeps in my kitchen. Hehehe.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He is adorable - congrats!!!


----------



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

Congrats..

He's handsome... :thumb:


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

AWWWW you got Pistachio! I was thinking about getting him, but we don't even know if we're moving anymore, but we are thinking about getting the other buckling! He's such a cute buckling!
Therese is sooo nice too!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Bebop said:


> AWWWW you got Pistachio! I was thinking about getting him, but we don't even know if we're moving anymore, but we are thinking about getting the other buckling! He's such a cute buckling!
> Therese is sooo nice too!


Aw  Yeah, she's a total sweetheart! Very down to earth and super helpful. All their goats are so happy looking 

Yeah, the lil white boy is adorable! I would've gotten him too, but I don't think i could rationalize it to the bf haha

Hope you get him


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

what a gorgeous little guy!!  :applaud:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks  I love him soooo much. He just follows me around like a lost puppy. It's so endearing  He's cooler than any dog I've ever had!


----------

